
NJ Woman Submits False Credentials at Hospital. Tests Positive for Covid-19 - treyfitty
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/new-jersey-coronavirus-patient-gives-hospital-fake-name-address-then-n1162076
======
treyfitty
This pandemic is bringing forward a lot of social issues that we as society
should be addressing: if our healthcare system is so bad that leads people to
submit false information just to receive care while not incurring a burden of
debt, shouldn’t we have done something about it? Now we have an unidentified
corona victim running around in the most densely populated state in the US.

~~~
masonic

      just to receive care while not incurring a burden of debt
    

The patient fled even before getting a result, let alone being quoted any
fees.

